# The ESV?



## SoldierOfTheRock (Jun 2, 2004)

Ok, I believe I have seen Sproul advertise the ESV bible, I have also seen it on some other reformed sites. So then what makes the ESV so great?

What is the background of the thing?

Anyone know anything about, I know somebody on this board has ESV qoutes in their signature.

Any help would be much appreciated,
Joshua


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 2, 2004)

[quote:7d8a4a5ab2][i:7d8a4a5ab2]Originally posted by SoldierOfTheRock[/i:7d8a4a5ab2]
Ok, I believe I have seen Sproul advertise the ESV bible, I have also seen it on some other reformed sites. So then what makes the ESV so great?

What is the background of the thing?

Anyone know anything about, I know somebody on this board has ESV qoutes in their signature.

Any help would be much appreciated,
Joshua [/quote:7d8a4a5ab2]

Joshua,

I've used it pretty extensively in the last year since so many profs at RTS use it. It is more readable than the NASB but still a word for word translation (unlike the NIV). It is very close in general to the NKJV, since the ESV is an update of the RSV and the RSV was an update of the KJV.

I think it is an excellent translation. I think the four must have bibles now are NKJV (my preference), ESV, NASB (for study only for me, it's not very readable) and NIV (because so many have it).


----------



## Learner (Jun 2, 2004)

The ESV is my favorite Bible.I have 8 English translations.I made a big search and comparison with several of my Bibles.I especially compared the ESV with the NASB-updated.I have found that many times what is in the marginal reference of the NASB(when it says:&quot;Lit....)actually is in the text of the ESV.Ocassionally I prefer a NASB rendering or even a Weymouth,but overall it is my favorite.
My new Holman Christian Standard Bible is rather nice,but not as accurate.I haven't devoted the time to comparisons much yet.But I think it is better than the NIV,
and just as easy in the reading.I know,I know,when it is &quot;smooth&quot;there could be trouble.In general a difficult text should be rendered without smoothing it out as such.However,I am enjoying it very much.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jun 3, 2004)

[quote:87c9a5bbe1][i:87c9a5bbe1]Originally posted by SoldierOfTheRock[/i:87c9a5bbe1]
I know somebody on this board has ESV qoutes in their signature.[/quote:87c9a5bbe1]

That would be me . There are basically two reasons I started using it as my standard Bible version, which Fred basically already mentioned: First, it is a reliable in that it was translated with a word-for-word philosophy (rather than a dynamic equivalent, thought-for-thought one), and yet is one of the only such translations that is also very readable, without compromising the literal accuracy. Second, I saw so many authors, professors, scholars, pastors and lay-persons within the Reformed community using it, I figured there must be some gold to it!

In Christ,

Chris


----------



## Authorised (Jun 3, 2004)

I have an ESV sitting here among my collection of about 30 Bibles, probably 20 different translations or paraphrases. I never liked it very much...but it still beats modern revisions like the awful NIV or the &quot;Living Bible&quot; which is the biggest piece of garbage inflicted on Christendom since Arminianism.

Not only do we now have a bad text from which to translate, but the new translations which come down the line every year aren't even very good. Yet publishers make money by peddling this stuff.

I wish someone would make a modern, consistent translation of the Textus Receptus; that would indeed be the best of both worlds.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 3, 2004)

learner,
If you did type out your comparisons Id love to see them.

blade


----------



## JonathonHunt (Jun 3, 2004)

[quote:bcd466d517][i:bcd466d517]Originally posted by Authorised[/i:bcd466d517]


I wish someone would make a modern, consistent translation of the Textus Receptus; that would indeed be the best of both worlds. [/quote:bcd466d517]

Amen! That is the very crux of it. The ESV is the best translation based upon (in my opinion) the wrong texts!

I have heard that the Trinitarian Bible Society here in the UK is looking at proposals to commission a new translation based upon the Masoretic and TR texts. I will investigate...


----------



## New wine skin (Jun 3, 2004)

I love the ESV and also agree with Fred's explanation. I have many versions but this one gets the most use now. If I am working on exegesis of hard verse or passage I will use other versions including greek/hebrew. I also have word study dictionaries and a big collection of commentaries as additional tools.


----------



## SoldierOfTheRock (Jun 3, 2004)

*Thanks for al the input.*

Thanks for all the responses. So I am to understand that this comes from the same line as the NIV and other modern text. - Poop!

I myself am partial to the family of text that the KJV and NKJV come from.

Thanks for the help,
Joshua

JohnathanHunt - If you find out something about that new translation basd on the Recieved Text let me know please.
Thanks


----------



## sastark (Jun 3, 2004)

[quote:bf6fc372e4][i:bf6fc372e4]Originally posted by Authorised[/i:bf6fc372e4]
I wish someone would make a modern, consistent translation of the Textus Receptus; that would indeed be the best of both worlds. [/quote:bf6fc372e4]

It's called the New King James Version. 

[Edited on 6-3-2004 by sastark]


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 3, 2004)

[quote:c98789858b][i:c98789858b]Originally posted by sastark[/i:c98789858b]
[quote:c98789858b][i:c98789858b]Originally posted by Authorised[/i:c98789858b]
I wish someone would make a modern, consistent translation of the Textus Receptus; that would indeed be the best of both worlds. [/quote:c98789858b]

It's called the New King James Version. 

[Edited on 6-3-2004 by sastark] [/quote:c98789858b]


----------



## pastorway (Jun 3, 2004)

[quote:0443e13d26][i:0443e13d26]Originally posted by fredtgreco[/i:0443e13d26]
[quote:0443e13d26][i:0443e13d26]Originally posted by sastark[/i:0443e13d26]
[quote:0443e13d26][i:0443e13d26]Originally posted by Authorised[/i:0443e13d26]
I wish someone would make a modern, consistent translation of the Textus Receptus; that would indeed be the best of both worlds. [/quote:0443e13d26]

It's called the New King James Version. 

[Edited on 6-3-2004 by sastark] [/quote:0443e13d26]


 [/quote:0443e13d26]

 and 
 and 

I do referene the ESV and NASB when studying and use the ESV from time to time for our congregational Scripture reading in worship, but I am by far a NKJV man!

PW


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 4, 2004)

I have a copy of the ESV. At RUF my campus minister preaches and teaches from that, so occaisionally I use it.

I have a New Geneva NKJV and I use that for personal study.

My church (McIlwain) uses the NIV, which I do not care much for, but a lot of teaching is also done from other texts to clear up the NIV's wishy-washiness.

So far, I'm beginning to enjoy the NKJV, and have found the references very helpful in so many ways. I hear that there is going to be a New Geneva ESV soon...tempting.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 4, 2004)

I am going to show my liberalism: I do occasionaly use the RSV. In some ways that is why I immediately purchased and ESV. But in a bizarre witnessing episode I loaned my ESV to an unbeliever and he has it now (I told him do not give it back to me). 

I heard from Michael Butler (SCCS) that the NASB was dispensational in its translation. Is that true? I know that translations aren't conservative or liberal, or Dispensational, only there translators are. But I do know what Butler was getting at. What do ya'll think?


----------



## rchapman (Jun 5, 2004)

*ESV*

Interesting conversation!! I also have a copy of the ESV and I have laid it down side by side with the NKJV and have added all the words to the ESV that are in the NKJV that was left out of the ESV. I wrote them in in ink and highlighted them. My ESV now reads more like the NKJV and I feel like nothing has been left out of the Word of God. Its are real eye-opener to see the difference and were and how those difference occur. Also, it would be nice to see a translation of the Bible using the Majority Text. Oh, and currently I have an English Bible collection of 67 or 68 different translations. Personally, it has been helpful for someone that don't know the originial languages. Most people have no idea what the English Bible has been through. It also makes one think that almost everyone that has learned the Greek and Hebrew, have felt it was necessary to attempt to do their own translation. Thoughts???


----------



## ANT (Jan 16, 2005)

I just got an ESV 2 days ago. I haven't started to read it yet, but am looking forward to it.

Does anyone know if there is a ESV/NKJV paralell Bible? Or something similar ESV/?


----------



## matthew11v25 (Jan 16, 2005)

I enjoy the ESV for the same reasons mentioned by Fred, Chris, Tim and others. I am currently using primarily ESV. although I still miss NKJV as main study Bible (Textus Receptus). Maybe I am the only one...but I love sticking with a good translation until I mark it ALL up with notes (and dates of the notes)...essentially making my own study bible... thats my kind of journal... Its like a timeline of my growth.


----------



## Canadian Baptist (Jan 16, 2005)

Anthony,
Amazon has a four version parallel, ESV-NKJV-NLT and the Message by John R. Kohlenberger. I had ordered it earlier in 2004 but it kept being pushed back and I think is now available. Not sure I really need it as I use ESV and NKJV already. It would be convenient though to have during sermons.
Soli Deo Gloria,
Darrin


----------



## ANT (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Canadian Baptist_
> Anthony,
> Amazon has a four version parallel, ESV-NKJV-NLT and the Message by John R. Kohlenberger. I had ordered it earlier in 2004 but it kept being pushed back and I think is now available. Not sure I really need it as I use ESV and NKJV already. It would be convenient though to have during sermons.
> Soli Deo Gloria,
> Darrin



Thanks for the info ... I'll look that up. 
I'm not really interested in the NLT or the Message. I'd rather have something like a 2 version parallel. 

It would be really cool if there was a paralell like this....
NKJV/KJV - ESV - Hebrew OT - Greek NT


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jan 16, 2005)

If anyone is interested, they can purchase a Majority text Bible here: 

http://www.emtvonline.com/


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANT_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Canadian Baptist_
> ...



Yeah, really!


----------



## bond-servant (Jan 16, 2005)

I seem to waver between the ESV, the NKJV and the NASB. The ESV eloquently paints many pictures just as the KJV paints when I read it. In many areas, it actually translates the same word more consistantly than the NASB. 
I agree with some above though, I like the text the KJV/NKJV comes from. As already mentioned, it is pretty easy to add the missing verses into the ESV/NASB if your studies are fruitful using those translations


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChristianTrader_
> If anyone is interested, they can purchase a Majority text Bible here:
> 
> http://www.emtvonline.com/



Thanks for the link!


----------



## ANT (Feb 18, 2005)

I just picked up a cool little pocket version of the ESV yesterday. It was $20, but I had a coupon for 20% off so I got it for $15. Not too bad. I'll be able to take this one around with me to work and such.


----------



## Philip A (Feb 18, 2005)

I have moved from the NKJV to the ESV as well. It's accurate, reads well, and I really like not having those pesky scribal insertions, explanatory notes, and other various additions that show up in the NKJV


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Feb 18, 2005)

My main bible is a NASB and I reallly like the language, never had a problem with the readability. The Church I went to in college used the NASB as well. About a year ago I picked up a pocket size ESV, and I like it as well, its really very similar to the NASB. A few years ago while in a hotel I fipped through a Gideon NKJV and did not like it at all. Personally I don't believe the KJV needs to be "updated." I also have a NRSV which I occasionally use when studying the Apocrypha.


----------



## Richard King (Feb 18, 2005)

If you want to see how the ESV reads I have been reading off of this site:

http://www.gnpcb.org/esv/


----------



## street preacher (Feb 19, 2005)

I am a King James fan and I do appreciate the info on the ESV out of curiosity.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 19, 2005)

Just curious. Is it just me? I carry a parallel KJV/NKJV to church. However, in my studies, i.e. on my E-Sword, I have about 1o different versions. I lean into only the NKJV w/ Strongs Concordance because of the concordance. Other than that, I would have no favorite per se. All of them are needful to my studies.

[Edited on 2-19-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## ANT (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm going to the store a little later today to pick up a couple small pocket versions (ESV) for two of my older boys. They liked the one I bought, so now we will all have the same translation to take around with us. Kind of like a travel Bible.


----------



## tdowns (Feb 19, 2005)

*I like that online site*

I just saved it to my favorites. I'm going to buy an ESV today I think, I like the way it read.
I still like the NIV, but you guys have spoiled it for me.
TD


----------



## lwadkins (Feb 19, 2005)

I really enjoy the ESV it is a translation that can safely be studied from and yet has language that in my mind "sounds" like the word of God. Stately and poetic. Now of course sounding like the word of God has nothing to do with it being an accurate translation, but it sure makes devotional reading enjoyable. Probably a result of my being raised on the KJV.


----------



## 4ndr3w (Feb 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Richard King_
> If you want to see how the ESV reads I have been reading off of this site:
> 
> http://www.gnpcb.org/esv/





Did anyone notice that there is a Firefox plugin for the ESV? 
http://www.gnpcb.org/esv/share/plugins/


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 19, 2005)

Andrew,

This is even better:

http://www.bibletoolbar.net/

It can search the ESV and a large number of other versions on BibleGateway. You can also display parallel texts, and search with limiters (e.g. Paul's Epistles)


----------



## larryjf (Feb 19, 2005)

For those interested in the majority text...

The Majority Text Society
http://www.majoritytext.org/index.htm

World English Bible (NT from Majority Text)
http://www.ebible.org/


----------



## Fernando (Jun 8, 2005)

*ESV Reformation Study Bible*

I just got this a few days ago and have been enjoying it very much. I did a comparison of Proverbs 16 in the RSV and ESV and found them to be over 90% the same. The ESV really shows its roots in the RSV; a good thing in many ways, I think.


----------



## Tirian (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Just curious. Is it just me? I carry a parallel KJV/NKJV to church. However, in my studies, i.e. on my E-Sword, I have about 1o different versions. I lean into only the NKJV w/ Strongs Concordance because of the concordance. Other than that, I would have no favorite per se. All of them are needful to my studies.



Are you saying you have NKJV for e-sword? I'd love to get that, however I didn't think it was available.

Matt


----------



## DocCas (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Matthew Glover_
> Are you saying you have NKJV for e-sword? I'd love to get that, however I didn't think it was available.
> 
> Matt


I don't have an NKJV module for E-Sword but the NKJV is available on Power BibleCD available from Online Publishing, Inc.
127 N. Matteson Street PO Box 21, Bronson, MI 49028
[email protected]

[Edited on 6-8-2005 by DocCas]


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 9, 2005)

I've owned an ESV since 2002 I think... and frankly I never got into it... I know it comes on high recommendations from J.I. Packer and R.C. Sproul. However, I just could NOT get into it. I haven't read that much and prefer my Reformation Study Bible in KJV. Plus, I don't have ESV in study Bible format.

Supposedly, it is not like the trendy 'New Wave' translations that utilize dynamic equivalence in the translation ("thought for thought translation") as opposed to near word-for-word precision. This is perhaps a merit of the ESV. I haven't really done cartwills over it... I don't feel it possesses the poetic ring that King James or New King James text has. I would loathe seeing ESV displace KJV/NKJV in the pulpit.


----------



## explicar (Jun 9, 2005)

Good ESV site
http://esvbible.blogspot.com/

Great deal on Ref study bible ESV (and other ESV's)
http://www.wtsbooks.com/bibles-english-standard-version.htm


----------



## New wine skin (Jun 9, 2005)

I personally like the KJV and ESV for English translations. I have turned people off the NIV & Newliving and onto the ESV. Kudos for the ESV! It fills a niche


----------



## larryjf (Jun 9, 2005)

> I would loathe seeing ESV displace KJV/NKJV in the pulpit.


How about replacing the NIV with the ESV? That's exactly what our church just decided to do.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by larryjf_
> 
> 
> > I would loathe seeing ESV displace KJV/NKJV in the pulpit.
> ...



Which is excellent. Laying aside the underlying textual arguments, moves away from dynamic equivalence to literal translations are to be encouraged.

The ESV is vastly superior to the NIV for that reason.

In the pulpit, I prefer the NKJV for textual and translatory reasons. But I'd settle for the ESV - and would really, really be reluctant to sit under NIV-led ministry!

JH


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jun 10, 2005)

Jenson

I would change from KJV to NJKV without any hesitation.

It retains the same underlying texts, and is gently modernised so that it far better represents the language of people today than does the KJV.

Of course, I still love the KJV also.

JH


----------



## larryjf (Jun 26, 2005)

> Are you saying you have NKJV for e-sword? I'd love to get that, however I didn't think it was available.


The NKJV seems to be here at this link...

I have removed the link because it is infringing on the copyright of the NKJV.

[Edited on 6-27-2005 by larryjf]


----------



## just_grace (Jun 26, 2005)

*ESV*

My only brush with the ESV is with e-sword and I like it and will prolly buy a copy, I mainly use the NRSV but like everyone else here I have quite a few versions as well as Greek and Hebrew books. The English in the ESV is to me very smooth and enjoyable to read.


----------



## bond-servant (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by larryjf_
> 
> 
> > Are you saying you have NKJV for e-sword? I'd love to get that, however I didn't think it was available.
> ...



 Oh thank you!!!! I'm downloading it now!!  

[Edited on 6-27-2005 by bond-servant]


----------



## Arch2k (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bond-servant_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by larryjf_
> ...



 The NKJV is my favorite!!

[Edited on 6-27-2005 by Jeff_Bartel]


----------



## Tirian (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by larryjf_
> 
> 
> > Are you saying you have NKJV for e-sword? I'd love to get that, however I didn't think it was available.
> ...



Brilliant - thank you! I was expecting to have to pay for this though - can anyone confirm whether it's ok just to download and use this?

Matt


----------



## larryjf (Jun 26, 2005)

> can anyone confirm whether it's ok just to download and use this?


That's a good question. Looking on E-Sword's site where they have available bible modules...
http://www.e-sword.net/bibles.html
They don't seem to even offer the NKJV.
I would assume you would have to get in contact with Neslon, since anyone can make a database that will be recognized by E-Sword.

I actually just e-mailed Nelson with the situation, so i hope to get a response soon. When i do, i will post the response in this thread.


----------



## larryjf (Jun 27, 2005)

Nelson has told me that the NKJV module is in violation of copyright.

I edited my post and deleted the link from it.

If all others who quoted my post with the link could delete the link from there post that would be great.


----------



## bond-servant (Jun 27, 2005)

Edited the link out of my post too. Thanks for the information Larry. 

It's too bad though.  
I was really excited about it ..

Maybe sometime soon Nelson will either give permission, or allow a module to be made and sold ? .....


----------



## Fernando (Jun 27, 2005)

I keep checking this thread hoping to read comments on my new favorite translation: the ESV. 

*sigh*


----------



## Archlute (Jun 27, 2005)

The OPC, which we previously attended before moving down here, made the transition from NIV to ESV in the pews and it was very well received as far as I can tell, but I do have mixed feelings about certain aspects of the ESV, although it is to be preferred far above the NIV as a pulpit bible in my opinion. My favorite translation had previously been the NKJV, and I have recently begun to move back in that direction. This is not on a textual basis, mind you (although I don't agree with every decision that the UBS/NA editors made), but a stylistic basis. 

The ESV's style in the OT is actually quite good. In fact there are places where it supercedes the NKJV. For example, in that famous passage regarding the LORD's word in Jeremiah 23, the ESV translates the waw conjunction of v. 28 in such a manner as to highlight the contrast between the false prophets and the true word of the LORD which Jeremiah has been making throughout this chapter. The NKJV translates this with "and", causing one to wonder if both clauses have the same referent or not. This can muddy the intent of Jeremiah here, and I find that the ESV tends to be better at picking up these nuances in the Hebrew scriptures.

On the other hand, the NT style seems lacking in a way that I can't now place my finger on. Less punch, less grandeur? I don't know. I do know that it sure does get irritating to see the same disclaimer on every page where the masculine term "anthropos" occurs, alerting the potentially offended readers that this term encompases both brothers and sisters in accordance with Greek style. You would think that the lengthy explaination given in the preface would be enough. Whatever the reasons, I have begun to lose interest with the ESV, but I still believe that it is a very good translation; nothing to be ashamed of. 

I think that in the long run the NKJV will by my English version of choice. Our family has already returned to it for our devotional times.


----------



## Fernando (Jun 29, 2005)

Adam,

"The OPC, which we previously attended before moving down here, made the transition from NIV to ESV in the pews."

Are you saying that the entire OPC has made the switch to the ESV?

I agree that the OT is better than the NT in the ESV, just like it was in the old RSV. One of the things that drove me to study Greek and Hebrew was my frustration with all translations. I prefer to read the NT in Greek, and I intend to brush up my Hebrew so I can read the OT in the original as well.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 29, 2005)

I prefer to read the ESV above all other translations. The way it words certain portions of Scripture, especially in the OT, is awesome. Such as Job's repentance speech ... nothing touches the way the ESV renders it:



> *NASB:*
> 5 "I have heard of You by the hearing of the ear;
> But now my eye sees You;
> 6 Therefore I retract,
> And I repent in dust and ashes."





> *ESV:*
> 5 I had heard of you by the hearing of the ear,
> but now my eye sees you;
> 6 therefore _I despise myself_,
> and repent in dust and ashes."



[Edited on 6-29-2005 by WrittenFromUtopia]


----------



## Ivan (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> I prefer to read the ESV above all other translations. The way it words certain portions of Scripture, especially in the OT, is awesome. Such as Job's repentance speech ... nothing touches the way the ESV renders it:
> 
> 
> ...



It's been several months since I've read Job in the ESV....I like that better too. 

Been using the NKJV again.


[Edited on 6-29-2005 by Ivan]


----------



## heartoflesh (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> 
> Been using the NKJV again.
> 
> [Edited on 6-29-2005 by Ivan]



That's my favorite.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 2, 2005)

I like the ESV reading of the Psalms better than I do the NKJV readings. I still love the KJV.


----------



## Jordycbc23 (Jul 9, 2005)

pound for pound i stand by the esv. Piper lives by @ his church and i stand by it at our school it is the closest literall translation from the dead sea scrolls and all the latin Recepti. in the sense of literal translation it reads very smoothly. i would say though that the NASB is the closest comparison with the NASB ahead just a little because of the emphatical wording it uses.


----------



## Jordycbc23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Piper on the English Standard Version

My aim tonight is to help you be persuaded that exposing millions of people (pastors, teachers, students, laypeople) to the ESV would undo the dominance of the NIV and put in its place a more literal, and yet a beautifully readable, memorizable Bible"”the English Standard Version. And this would be a good thing.

In the following examples of NIV paraphrasing compared to the more literal ESV there are four convictions at stake.

1. A more literal translation respects the original author's way of writing. It is a way of honoring the inspired writers.

2. Translators are fallible and they may mislead the English reader if they use unnecessary paraphrases to bring out one possible meaning and conceal others.

3. A more literal translation gives preachers more confidence that they can preach what the English text says with authority that it reflects what the original Greek or Hebrew text says.

4. A more literal translation which preserves ambiguities that are really there in the original keeps open the possibility of new insight by future Bible readers.

I do not claim that the ESV is without its own level of "paraphrasing." Some will always be necessary. And there will always be disagreements about how much is necessary. I am simply arguing that the ESV is the best balance available of readability and literalness. I hope that it becomes the standard for the church.


----------



## street preacher (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Learner_
> The ESV is my favorite Bible.I have 8 English translations.I made a big search and comparison with several of my Bibles.I especially compared the ESV with the NASB-updated.I have found that many times what is in the marginal reference of the NASB(when it says:"Lit....)actually is in the text of the ESV.Ocassionally I prefer a NASB rendering or even a Weymouth,but overall it is my favorite.



I've done the same thing. I love the ESV.


----------



## street preacher (Jul 9, 2005)

I used to be a staunch defender of the KJV and the NKJV but after comparing the different versions and reserching how they translated the ESV, I saw that the ESV was an excellent translation of the Bible and I bought the ESV Reformation Study Bible. I would recomend it to anyone!


----------



## Peccant (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by street preacher_
> I used to be a staunch defender of the KJV and the NKJV but after comparing the different versions and reserching how they translated the ESV, I saw that the ESV was an excellent translation of the Bible and I bought the ESV Reformation Study Bible. I would recomend it to anyone!



Hi Street Preacher;
I've just been reading a book here in Scotland by A.J. Macgregor on Modern versions and their supporting Greek Texts. Heres a quote. "The biggest failing with the ESV is that it adheres to the eclectic text of the RSV, (based primarily on the Westcott and Hort text, as with the NIV.)
I was wondering if you went into that depth of research of Greek Texts
in your study of this version? Do you have a different perspective on this "problem."?


----------



## 3John2 (May 13, 2006)

I have about 17 translations but the EVS is the one I don't have & want. I'm going to get the Reformation Study bible in it & kill 2 birds with one stone. It would be nice to see the Thompson/Kirkbride people come out with one in the ESV.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 13, 2006)

ESV is free! on E-sword.

Oh, and 3John2, please see board rules for signature requirements, thanks. (you can click on the link in my signature block to get there).


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (May 14, 2006)

Also, check out: http://www.gnpcb.org/esv/


----------



## 3John2 (May 14, 2006)

Did it! Everything fine?


----------



## caddy (May 14, 2006)

I love the ESV and the NJKV Bibles. I have MacArthur's Study Bible Which incorporates the NJKV. Not long ago, I felt the need to acquire a couple of other Bibles because of their reformed study notes. I love Sproul's ESV Version. The type is readable for someone who's eyes are on the downside of good ( at almost 45 ). I also have the Spirit of Reformation Study Bible which uses the NIV. The text in this Bible is horribly small, however. Bring on the Reading glasses, but the notes are excellent. Many of the Creeds are incorporated in this one in the back of the Bible, which I love. My brother in law is the manager of Lanhams Bible Bookstore here in Chattanooga, so He recently gave me a copy of the New Zondervan Archaeological Study Bible. This is a heavy, thick Bible, incorporates NIV, but the text is somewhat smallish too. The Bible is indexed, which is great, seeing it is the only indexed Bible I have. This Bible's Pages are beautifully shaded and the archeological informtation is volumous! This is not one to lug to church because it is quite hefty, but I have been using it a lot, just for the wonderful notes on anceint texts, artifacts, and archaeology in general. I also have a parallel Bible that has NIV/Message. I know the Message is pretty loose as far as translations goes, but sometimes it really helps to put things into perspective. Anybody else here have anything good to say about "The Message" Translation?


----------



## 3John2 (May 15, 2006)

The only thing useful about the message is it can also be used to start up a bbq fire. What do you like about the Macarthur? Just curious. I don't have one have CONSIDERED one just for the notes as I already plan on getting a NKJV (currenly have only the NT) Thompson. Next in line perhaps even tonight is a Reformation Study bible in ESV.


----------



## larryjf (May 17, 2006)

Interesting blog article about the ESV's conjectures in Jeremiah 18:14...

Evangelical Textual Criticism


----------



## BobVigneault (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by larryjf_
> Interesting blog article about the ESV's conjectures in Jeremiah 18:14...
> 
> Evangelical Textual Criticism



I can't believe it. My faith is shaken to it's core. 

'Does the snow of Lebanon leave the crags of Sirion? Do the mountain waters run dry, the cold flowing streams?

That is the first verse I ever memorized and my grandfather had it read at his funeral. I painted it on the front door of my house and even put it to music. I just got a contract with a plastics manufacturer to have the verse printed on bracelets for teens and I have 4000 coffee cups ready to market.

Now you tell me that it's a bad translation. I am DONE with the ESV, it was my favorite. I will now return to my well worn but beloved Good News For Modern Man. Thank you for directing me to this exposÃ© of the shoddy lackluster aberations of the ESV. How many have now been confined to eternal damnation for believing that the snow of Lebanon leaves the crags of Sirion? Oh the humanity!!!!!! 
:bigsmile:

Note from nursing staff: Bob was able to chew through one of his leather straps this morning and access his keyboard. We've changed his meds recently. Sorry for the inconvenience.

[Edited on 5-17-2006 by BobVigneault]


----------



## Ivan (May 17, 2006)

Too funny. Bob.

BTW, I'm going back to my KJV!!

(Actually I DO like reading the KJV from time to time. Feels like home.)


----------



## BobVigneault (May 17, 2006)

Actually I think they did spell 'sirloin' wrong.


----------



## Ivan (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> Actually I think they did spell 'sirloin' wrong.



HA! I think I'm ready for another one!


----------



## larryjf (May 17, 2006)

Well, i thought it was an interesting article.

Personally i have been going back and forth between the NASB and ESV alot lately.


----------



## BobVigneault (May 17, 2006)

I found it interesting as well Larry. Don't confuse my shameless misuse of your post to get a laugh as a mocking of your post. The post was a good one but I'm still crazy.

Seriously, I lack the technical knowledge to make a comprehensive comparison of the translations so I have to trust the recommendations of others. I do enjoy the wording and rhythm of the ESV very much. If the ESV slipped up in translating then I'm glad it was the Jeremiah passage and not the divintiy of Christ. So I found your post encouraging.


----------



## larryjf (May 17, 2006)

Thank you for clearing that up.
I think some of the problems in the ESV will be cleared up in their next edition (whenever that will be).
I also really enjoy the literary style of the ESV. It seems to make it much easier for memorization.


----------



## caddy (May 17, 2006)

I actually don't use the Macarthur SB much any more. He's a great teacher and I like the notes except for the Dispensational notes toward the end 

LOVE the Reformation SB.  Text is very readable. 





> _Originally posted by 3John2_
> The only thing useful about the message is it can also be used to start up a bbq fire. What do you like about the Macarthur? Just curious. I don't have one have CONSIDERED one just for the notes as I already plan on getting a NKJV (currenly have only the NT) Thompson. Next in line perhaps even tonight is a Reformation Study bible in ESV.



[Edited on 5-17-2006 by caddy]


----------



## BobVigneault (May 17, 2006)

Larry, here are some cds that have been brought up a couple times on the board. Mark Altrogge has put scripture to music to aid memorization. I really like them, especially 'Refuge and Strength'. On the last 3 cds he has switched to the ESV.

http://www.forevergratefulmusic.com/


----------



## larryjf (May 17, 2006)

Bob,

Yes, i think i remember that being posted on another thread. Pretty cool.
I think it's a good thing that he started using one version (ESV), it looks like some of his first CD's incorporated multiple versions (NIV/NASB).


----------



## bookslover (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fernando_
> Adam,
> 
> "The OPC, which we previously attended before moving down here, made the transition from NIV to ESV in the pews."
> ...



No, the OPC, as a denomination, has not made any formal pronouncements regarding the ESV (for instance, the ESV being "blessed" by a General Assembly). It has, however, adopted the ESV as its "default" translation for its denominational magazine _New Horizons_ (which amounts to the same thing, I suppose) and for Bible study materials put out by the publishing outfit jointly run by the OPC and the PCA (whose name escapes me at the moment).


----------



## beej6 (Oct 14, 2006)

Great Commission Publications.


----------



## bookslover (Oct 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beej6_
> Great Commission Publications.



That's it. Thanks. Another brain-fade problem solved!


----------

